# First 36.7



## cmlambpsi (Jul 7, 2000)

Under a different discussion, the Beneteau 33.7 wasn''t given the best marks concerning racing ability - any other people care to comment regarding whether or not this is the case or if it is best to spend a little more cash for the new 36.7?

Chris


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Chris,
The 36.7 is a Farr design unlike the 33.7. I checked the Beneteau web site-www.Beneteauusa.com, and it appears that the 33.7 has more rated sail area than the 36.7.Im not sure how thats possible, but thats how its listed. Either way if my buddy with the 33.7, who really really wanted this boat, could do it over, Im sure he would wait to see how the 33.7 performed on the race course before writing out big checks. The 119 rating is impossible! IMHO new models are vulnerable to rating slams, and for my 150 thousand Id like to have some chance at being in the hunt if I were buying a boat mainly for racing. 
Regards,
Jim


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Hi

I ordered a 36.7 at the Norwalk show. If you check the specs the 36.7 is only a few hundred pounds heavier then the 33.7 which explains why the 33.7 is not the best performer. The polar chart compares with the J-105 but the 36.7 has a much nicer interior, more amenities and much better deck hardware, albeit at a 3000 lb weight disadvantage to the 105 also the 36.7 was $14,000 less then the 105.

Prior to this I had a Beneteau 281 and was happy with it but it was overpowered easily, did not point well but was stable. I wanted a boat that would perform well, could be single-handed and that I could race locally for fun. Time will tell if I chose correctly, but I think I made a good choice.

Ralph


----------



## cmlambpsi (Jul 7, 2000)

Thanks - 

I actually just bought a 33.7 (1 year old) at a very good price - one that would allow me to sail her for two years easily without losing a dime. At that point it is my intention to move to either the 36.7 or the J109. It''s not my plan to only race - I, too, am looking for a good boat which will race well, but is a faster, and able cruiser... of which I think the 33.7 will take care of quite nicely at the time.

Strangely enough the 33.7 comes with a navy-colored hull, and has yet to be named. And with only 35 hours on the engine I couldn''t pass this deal up. She''s only seen 1 year on the water. In addition, there is also a custom-built tandem axle trailer as well, with all the equipment that the owner had purchased with the boat.

Thanks,

Christopher


----------



## Jeff_H (Feb 26, 2000)

I was very favorably impressed with the 37.7. This looked like a very balanced design. It had nice accomodations and all of the tools to be a fast boat. I liked the mechanical backstay adjuster and the general cockpit set up. I did think she was slightly on the heavy side but we''ll learn more as they get out on the race course. 

A similar boat to compare the 36.7 to is the Dehler 36. Both were designed for racing under the European equivilent to Americap, in other words simplied VPP derived rules. 

Jeff


----------

